# مبدأ عمل ( الكريكو ) ...... مرفاع السيارات



## ferasgolf (12 مايو 2007)

هذه صوة تبين مبدأ عمل الكريكو 
وهو عبارة عن بسطون داخلي محاطا به خزان للزيت مع صمام عدم رجوع قابل للتحكم فيه 

نقوم عمليا بضخ الزيت من الخزان إلى البسطون عبر الصمام فيرتفع البسطون وعندما نريد إنزال الكريكو ما علينا سوى تحويل الصمام , فيعود الزيت مجددا إلى الخزان . 

أتمنى ان اكون أفدت بهذا الموضوع ...


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 مايو 2007)

احنا بنسميه العفريته وتستخدم في رفع العربه عندما يراد تغير لستك مع لستك الاسبير
شكرا علي الافاده


----------



## medonaseg (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (13 مايو 2007)

أشكرك بقوة ..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)

العفريتة .. 
مشكور اخي على المشاركة.


----------

